# These are always



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Sell it on E-BAY as an antique... :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> .........That must have been before the 6" rule..:whistling2:


Then it was before 1937.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Sell it on E-BAY as an antique... :thumbup:


I wonder if I'll get more money because it does not work any more..:laughing:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

With an all-porcelain body that thing must be pretty heavy.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Saw an old single pole switch the other day (120 volt light switch) that looked like it had mini knives in the front that you could see moving up and down with the switch.. Almost like a EXTREMELY downsized version of a knife on a disconnect switch today.. It is at the bottom of a landfill now.

Feel your pain on the short wires!!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Then it was before 1937.


Cool ,,The house was built in 1947 so those guys were not reading the code or just ignoring it ,Thankfully they stopped doing that..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> With an all-porcelain body that thing must be pretty heavy.


Probably the same as 5 of today's switches


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Cool ,,The house was built in 1947 so those guys were not reading the code or just ignoring it ,Thankfully they stopped doing that..:laughing:



The NEC isn't adopted everywhere in the US even _today_. Back in those days, codes were rarely adopted at all.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> The NEC isn't adopted everywhere in the US even _today_. Back in those days, codes were rarely adopted at all.


Yeah ,We had the same licensing system back the but no continuing education classes ,We have been adopting the NEC as law as faor back as I know In high school we were on the 1971 NEC then the 1975 NEC after the first of the year I think it was about $8 dollars back then..:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Fun to work with ,This is a single pole switch from a house that was built in 1947 the screws are on the front and the old timers would bang in the device first then strip the wire and rap the screws with their side cutters so there was no way you could remove the device without cutting the wire..:laughing:
> 
> That must have been before the 6" rule..:whistling2:



if youre going to throw it away, send it to me instead.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> if youre going to throw it away, send it to me instead.:thumbsup:


Hell I'll mail it to you..:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

despite the era's workmanship practices being somewhat galling to us, one has got to appreciate the sturdy nature of the *American made goods* at the time.....~CS~


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Fun to work with ,This is a single pole switch from a house that was built in 1947 the screws are on the front and the old timers would bang in the device first then strip the wire and rap the screws with their side cutters so there was no way you could remove the device without cutting the wire..:laughing:
> 
> That must have been before the 6" rule..:whistling2:


I just remove the screws completely and remove the device. Then the leads are long enough to connect to the new device. :thumbsup:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> I just remove the screws completely and remove the device. Then the leads are long enough to connect to the new device. :thumbsup:


Long enuff to pushwire a new pos sw into....... LMAO


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Fun to work with ,This is a single pole switch from a house that was built in 1947 the screws are on the front and the old timers would bang in the device first then strip the wire and rap the screws with their side cutters so there was no way you could remove the device without cutting the wire..:laughing:
> 
> That must have been before the 6" rule..:whistling2:


Been there . I love when you're trying to change an old switch or receptacle and after removing the screws , the device won't come out of the wall case . It's as if they wired the device screwed it in and pulled all the slack out of the box , lol ! Remember the old push button toggles ?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> Been there . I love when you're trying to change an old switch or receptacle and after removing the screws , the device won't come out of the wall case . It's as if they wired the device screwed it in and pulled all the slack out of the box , lol ! Remember the old push button toggles ?


Yup ,In fact you can buy those,there is a company that makes them maybe someone will post a link.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> Long enuff to pushwire a new pos sw into....... LMAO


I never backstab. Too bad there's so many of them out there, in all walks of life.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> Been there . I love when you're trying to change an old switch or receptacle and after removing the screws , the device won't come out of the wall case . It's as if they wired the device screwed it in and pulled all the slack out of the box , lol ! Remember the old push button toggles ?


Here you go...:thumbup:http://www.houseofantiquehardware.c...&partner=gpc&gclid=CO_V-c_Jk7MCFQJx4AodkGsAjg


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> I never backstab. Too bad there's so many of them out there, in all walks of life.


Yes it is.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I always have people wanting me to change those out because of safety.:001_huh: I explain to them that an old switch like that is 100 times the switch you buy today, but some don't listen.


----------



## SCG (Oct 28, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Here you go...:thumbup:http://www.houseofantiquehardware.c...&partner=gpc&gclid=CO_V-c_Jk7MCFQJx4AodkGsAjg


 Thats pretty cool, didn't know they were available.


----------

